# Broken Physical Buttons



## TreatnHerRight (Mar 30, 2013)

My physical buttons randomly activate and they dont work 90% of the time, is there a way to disable them? (Im stock rooted .621 at the moment, but looking at ROMing later today)


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Since it wasn't written for the stock ROM I can't guarantee it will work but there is a script in the first post of http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/39694-LiquiKang-v3.1-DX/D2/D2G(3-devices-1-thread)-3/28/13
LiquiKang-v3.1 DX/D2/D2G(3 devices 1 thread) 3/28/13 that may work or you or at least be a starting point for you making your own/tweaking it to whatever you have installed.

Sorry I couldn't give you a definitive answer but hope it helps.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Link got messed up but it is in the DX development sub-forum.


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

TreatnHerRight said:


> My physical buttons randomly activate and they dont work 90% of the time, is there a way to disable them? (Im stock rooted .621 at the moment, but looking at ROMing later today)


Maybe you can just remap your buttons. See this, or use Button Remapper to clear buttons actions.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I know cm10 has the option to remap hard buttons, but could soft keys in ics be used?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> I know cm10 has the option to remap hard buttons, but could soft keys in ics be used?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Yes.


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

I have used Button Re mapper it works very well.


----------

